# 2020.11.04 • Trovoada junto à fronteira com Espanha (Vista de Castro Verde)



## windchill (5 Nov 2020 às 21:15)

Ontem, depois de ir analisando os modelos e a evolução das linhas de instabilidade que entravam de sul pelo sotavento algarvio, decidi sair do trabalho rumo ao Baixo Alentejo e dei um 'saltinho' à Ermida de São Pedro das Cabeças, que fica uns quilómetros a SE de Castro Verde. Á chegada, o cenário já se mostrava 'psicadélico' junto à fronteira com Espanha, e a minha esperança era de que as trovoadas se aproximassem um pouco mais da minha posição, o que infelizmente não veio a acontecer, uma vez que tudo foi fletindo a N/NE. E assim sendo, os registos que consegui foram de raios que estavam a 70/80 km da minha posição...
Não são certamente (nem de longe nem de perto) as minhas melhores fotos, mas já são uma boa recordação de uma simpática noite de stormchasing, onde me senti fiel a mim próprio e a esta minha grande paixão.... 




2020.11.04 - 182020 (NIKON D7200) [Sao Pedro das Cabeças - Castro Verde] by LusoSkies, no Flickr




2020.11.04 - 182100 (NIKON D7200) [Sao Pedro das Cabeças - Castro Verde] by LusoSkies, no Flickr




2020.11.04 - 182212 (NIKON D7200) [Sao Pedro das Cabeças - Castro Verde] by LusoSkies, no Flickr




2020.11.04 - 182236 (NIKON D7200) [Sao Pedro das Cabeças - Castro Verde] by LusoSkies, no Flickr




2020.11.04 - 182318 (NIKON D7200) [Sao Pedro das Cabeças - Castro Verde] by LusoSkies, no Flickr




2020.11.04 - 182712 (NIKON D7200) [Sao Pedro das Cabeças - Castro Verde] by LusoSkies, no Flickr




2020.11.04 - 183004 (NIKON D7200) [Sao Pedro das Cabeças - Castro Verde] by LusoSkies, no Flickr


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2020 às 21:57)

Excelente! excelente mesmo!
Raios entre nuvens e raios nuvem-solo. Boas capturas.


----------



## windchill (5 Nov 2020 às 21:59)

Aristocrata disse:


> Excelente! excelente mesmo!
> Raios entre nuvens e raios nuvem-solo. Boas capturas.


Foram as capturas possíveis a tanta distancia.... obrigado @Aristocrata


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Nov 2020 às 23:06)

Incrível, parabéns


----------



## windchill (5 Nov 2020 às 23:37)

Miguel96 disse:


> Incrível, parabéns



Obrigado @Miguel96


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2020 às 23:53)

Perfeitas capturas a estas distâncias, fenomenal! A diferença de tonalidades é impressionante, não é comum.

 Trazes aqui a realização dos sonhos de muitos de nós...


----------



## windchill (7 Nov 2020 às 09:51)

StormRic disse:


> Perfeitas capturas a estas distâncias, fenomenal! A diferença de tonalidades é impressionante, não é comum.
> 
> Trazes aqui a realização dos sonhos de muitos de nós...



"together in electric dreams" 

Obrigado @StormRic


----------

